# Are there any android users playing yet?



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

I really want to try it out now, but I use android so I'm not sure if it's possible to get the game yet.

If it's not possible then that's cool, I'll just wait.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 5, 2017)

Yea I have an android and I'm playin it


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 5, 2017)

I don’t have Android, but my brother used this to download it: https://apkvision.com/games/other/animal-crossing-pocket-camp-15141/


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm playing the Android Google play version on my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 5, 2017)

I played it on my Android but it requires an update now and since I downloaded the APK I'm pretty much unable to progress. Sad.


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 5, 2017)

I have enough garbage on my android already. It requires internet to play. I'm not rich and have to pay per KB for data. No game should 'require' google game login or internet in general, to play.


----------



## Garrett (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah, playing on android. Whoo!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> I played it on my Android but it requires an update now and since I downloaded the APK I'm pretty much unable to progress. Sad.



All updates are downloaded directly from the Google store, doesn't matter if you downloaded the apk first. Try it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 6, 2017)

Yep, I'm playing on Android as well, I used the link someone posted here, only had to disable a security feature that stops outside sources from downloading apps temporarily on my phone to get it to download. Haven't had any problems. =]


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> I have enough garbage on my android already. It requires internet to play. I'm not rich and have to pay per KB for data. No game should 'require' google game login or internet in general, to play.



They don't. It asked me to update Google play and sign in and I just hit NOPE and it worked out fine.

Though with the updates I suppose you do have to have internet.


Times like this are when you say screw it to newer games and just go and play SNES.


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 6, 2017)

I am  And for everyone concerned with storage or cellular data on their phones: Please be aware that there are Android emulators for PC that can run the game as well, like Nox or Memu. So you might as well play it on a computer if you do not want to use your phone for whatever reason.


----------



## AnimCamp (Nov 6, 2017)

I wish there was a safe way to play it on Android! I've had a few dodgy APKs in the past so am a little scarred by it, but at least the game should be coming out by the end of the month


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2017)

Katelyn said:


> I don?t have Android, but my brother used this to download it: https://apkvision.com/games/other/animal-crossing-pocket-camp-15141/



Ahhh thank you so much for this. The Google Play store on my Android kept saying the game hadn't come out yet.  Now I'm playing it and it's super fun so far!


----------



## Snow (Nov 7, 2017)

AnimCamp said:


> I wish there was a safe way to play it on Android! I've had a few dodgy APKs in the past so am a little scarred by it, but at least the game should be coming out by the end of the month



Nothing wrong with waiting, but if you want to install international games I really like Qoo App; they check the apk and always provide the updates as well. I've been using it to play japanese games for a few years.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 8, 2017)

i'm sill waiting for google play to come out with it

i'm not downloading it from any other source


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

I can't even play the game because my phone is rooted, even after I manually removed it

I do not approve.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 8, 2017)

its easier to get on android right now
all you need is an apk


----------



## Snow (Nov 8, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> I can't even play the game because my phone is rooted, even after I manually removed it
> 
> I do not approve.



Oh yeah, this is super-annoying. I had to put it on my phone since my tablet is rooted.


----------



## likalaruku (Nov 9, 2017)

I wonder if I should wait for the Amazon store to get a version optimized for the kindle.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 10, 2017)

AnimCamp said:


> I wish there was a safe way to play it on Android! I've had a few dodgy APKs in the past so am a little scarred by it, but at least the game should be coming out by the end of the month



Just check the download size matches the size of the official app. Very rarely do people releasing malicious APKs ensure to match this detail.


----------



## Mistletoe (Jan 9, 2018)

Download from this page, I don't have Android Google Play and I downloaded from this page, works fine in my kindle
https://apkecho.com/animal-crossing-pocket-camp/

- - - Post Merge - - -



likalaruku said:


> I wonder if I should wait for the Amazon store to get a version optimized for the kindle.



No you shouldn't, download apk, I play it on my Kindle without any problems.
Kindle is also Android and they may not release it in Amazon app store


----------

